# DVD R and CD RW gone!



## marti866

Hi, Could anyone please tell me why, all of a sudden my DVD R and CD RW are not working and are missing within 'My Computer'.

Could anyone also tell me how to get these devises back in working order.

I'm running Windows XP home

This happened before but, again, all of a sudden came back.

The devises are not listed with the 'Devise Manager'


----------



## kof2000

ur psu is not enough to handle everything plugged into ur computer? maybe.


----------



## marti866

Everythings been ok for the last two years I've had the computer. It happened before but came back after doing nothing, this time both Dvd r and CD RW are suddenly not there.

Help help


----------



## kof2000

did you check if the connections to them and the MB are secure? maybe loose?


----------



## Computer Man5

Hi. THis has happened to my laptop once, the drivers for the devices have gone corrupt...Have u played with the registry?. try doing add hardare wizard and see if it picks it up. If not get the drivers from the manufacturer and reinstall them.

Check the cables aslo...


----------



## Praetor

> Hi, Could anyone please tell me why, all of a sudden my DVD R and CD RW are not working and are missing within 'My Computer'.


A master slave conflict/collision



> this time both Dvd r and CD RW are suddenly not there.


Have you tried something like just detecting them?


----------



## marti866

Yesterday they were there, today they not, this is totally confusing! I hav'nt opened up my computer because I hav'nt been inside my computer ever, so I carnt see it being a loose connection, It must be something other than this. I carnt seem to find the drivers for these devise either............. am useless I know.

I would appreciate if anyone could find the neccessary drivers

This is my DVD Rom - HLDS GDR-8161B DVD Drive  
                             Name: GDR-8161B
                             Product: 16x DVD-ROM / 40x CD-ROM drive
                             Manufacturer: LG / HITACHI, HLDS group

This is my CD RW - CD-R/RW Drive Philips CDD6611 24X/12X/40X  
                           Name: CDD 6611
                           Type: 24x CD-R/12xCD-RW Writer 
                           Manufacturer: Philips


----------



## ZER0X

> I hav'nt opened up my computer because I hav'nt been inside my computer ever, so I carnt see it being a loose connection, It must be something other than this



Umm you should seriously concider:
*Detecting it
*See if the cables inside you computer are attached properly

I think you should check out inside your computer.....even though you havn't


----------



## Ace1627

This is the simplest thing to do though it may sound complicated. Go to websites of the companies for your drives and download the drivers to your desktop. Go to the device manager and make sure there is nothing there that pertains to your cd drives, if there is uninstall them. Then restart the computer or run add hardware wizard. Xp should recognize them if you restart. Then during the wizard make sure you select "from a specific location" or something like that. That should solve your problem. It is very very very unlikely that something has come loose in your computer seeing how you have never been inside it and obviously didn't put the computer together yourself. Hope this helps.


----------



## ZER0X

> It is very very very unlikely that something has come loose in your computer seeing how you have never been inside it and obviously didn't put the computer together yourself



It could be corroded with dust


----------



## Ace1627

Heh, have never herd of dust corroding anything in a computer unless you had maybe acid fumes circling around your house. He bought a commercial desktop. So I believe the manufactuer have though about this possibility.


----------



## ZER0X

well, my brothers old computer used to stuff up all the time, we looked inside his computer........DUST AND COBWEBS   now thats Corrosion


----------



## Praetor

> DUST AND COBWEBS now thats Corrosion


Dust and cobwebs hardly qualify as corrosion 

Seriously now you should try uninstall-reboot-reinstall .... usualyl irons out a lot of kinks


----------



## marti866

I carnt uninstall it because its not there to uninstall, or is there another way??


----------



## willempc

*hi*

you have the same problem as me!! 

but i can't find the drivers anywhere on google ( if someone got a Nec ND 3500 A DVD RW I hope he will send me the driver to pcwillem@gmail.com )

btw when i do hardware detect it says: http://www.computerforum.com/register.php?a=act&u=2222&i=59076742 

Windows can't start blabla because the configurationsettings in the register are not complete or corrupted ( translated from Dutch )

help!


----------



## willempc

*solved!*

Ok, when you have the same problem:

open regedit ( start -> run )

go to key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}

remove all Lowerfilter and Upperfilter values.

restart

Solved!


----------



## ZER0X

> Dust and cobwebs hardly qualify as corrosion


 3

Well not really but if u seen it......bad


----------

